# Keyboard problem if vmware workstation is accessed remotely

## Dun

The problem I am going to present is actually quite strange.

The system where it happens is a Gentoo stable x86 with VMware Workstation (7.1) emerged via the vmware overlay.

The problem happens whether I connect to it by means of freenx or just plain vnc.

All the time a vm machine is powered on (it doesnt matter which guest OS is running), and I am trying to issue keystrokes to the VM, the keyboard is just not usable. I don't mean just the layout, it really is different, with numeric digits instead of random letters, and so on.

All these problems disappear as soon as I access the machine locally.   :Confused: 

Any idea?  :Smile: 

----------

## gerdesj

Does it happen via SSH to the VM?  Do you really need a GUI  :Cool:  !

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Dun

Unfortunately the guests are windows or osx vms   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

[update] It does also happen with freenx connected to an ubuntu machine (no vm)   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## 1clue

Do you use a non-US layout?

I use a different layout and if I do the same I get the layout applied on both ends, the RDP/remoting software is handling it wrong IMO.  I get bizarre characters or keys that don't match either layout.

Or maybe it's the Windows OS I'm connecting to.  Maybe the best thing would be to just not translate keyboard layout from a remote setup, because whatever it is at your workstation is inevitably the layout you want to use, right?

Dunno, I just know that I get the same thing as you on some setups.  I have a Windows VM on my local machine, I can go to that through Parallels (this is a Mac at work) and if I rdp from there the layout problems go away.

----------

## Dun

Mmm, I dont use any non-us layout but my client is a OSX. Tomorrow I ll try with a windows client  :Wink: 

----------

## 1clue

FWIW, the Linux RDP client has been the best I've used for years now, bar none, on windows mac or linux.

I think the Microsoft one is the one I use on the Mac.  That one sucks, whether on Windows or Mac.

----------

## Dun

Ok, that is weird.

I tried to connect to the ubuntu machine (not to a osx guest running on my gentoo machine) and the problem disappeared (yet I ahve some problems with the windows borders (both X11 and GTK). They are almost missing.

I looks that the problem is not gentoo related but instead the NX client. I will make further tests on the gentoo machine too and I will update the post accordingly.

----------

## 1clue

Back when I was running a Linux box on my desktop at work with VMware images in it, I used to use Linux's rdesktop to connect to the virtual machines on my own box, because the interface was better for me than the VMware client.

Not all ways to interface are created equal, you definitely gotta experiment.

Good luck and have fun.

----------

